# new sciroxx brand



## strength (Feb 14, 2009)

stuff is just hitting the market. 

Got my hands on some..


----------



## Elvia1023 (Feb 14, 2009)

strength said:


> stuff is just hitting the market.
> 
> Got my hands on some..



That pentadex looks very interesting. Let me know how you find it.


----------



## strength (Feb 14, 2009)

I never run high doses of test anymore...  300-400 a week MAX.  I'd rather include other compounds..


----------



## Elvia1023 (Feb 14, 2009)

strength said:


> I never run high doses of test anymore...  300-400 a week MAX.  I'd rather include other compounds..
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## rocco-x (Feb 16, 2009)

i've seen their main site and they look like a promising new company.keep us posted and let us know how your cycle's going.


----------



## strength (Feb 16, 2009)

rocco-x said:


> i've seen their main site and they look like a promising new company.keep us posted and let us know how your cycle's going.




Edited by Tyrone:  Your Avatar and your links have been edited.  You need permission from the board owner to advertise like that.


----------



## PRIDE (Sep 19, 2011)

This is a great product line! Their product are high quality and very professional packaging and labeling!


----------

